# Can one transfer from a private medical college to another in Pakistan?



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey all. Salaam

Just wanted to know if a student in a private college can transfer to another private college in the 2nd or the 3rd year?

Toodles.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It is possible, but I am unsure of the exact process.


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

KainatT said:


> Hey all. Salaam
> 
> Just wanted to know if a student in a private college can transfer to another private college in the 2nd or the 3rd year?
> 
> Toodles.


yes u can...


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks a tonne.
And in pakistan that is?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that's in Pakistan. ​


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Alright. thank you so much.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, it is allowed but only from one UHS affiliated medical college to another and that too after 2nd year MBBS (After clearing First Professional Part 1 & 2), not before that.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Ahhh. alright.
Thank you so much.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

and from a private college in pakistan to some other college abroad?? any information?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

axa19 said:


> and from a private college in pakistan to some other college abroad?? any information?


Absolutely *NOT*


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

masterh said:


> Absolutely *NOT*


not even after a month or two of classes??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

axa19 said:


> not even after a month or two of classes??


*No*


----------

